# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  راجع به رشته bio technologyچی میدونید؟

## Shayan.m

سلام راجع به رشته bio technologyچی میدونید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟در  امدش در ایران چطوره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## NaKayama

داداش کلا تو ایران تو رشته تجربی دو نوع رشته داریم...
در یه حالت توانایی اینو داری که برا خودت کار کنی در حالت دو باید برا دولت کار کنی...کار برا دولت در بهترین شرایط برات خالص حدود 4تومن درآمد داره(حالت زود بازده) ولی کار برا خودت از حداقل 15 تا 100 و به بالا...
رشته های تاپ مثل دندان دارو و تخصص پزشکی هم چون میتونی مستقل باشی(مطب بزنی) درآمدشون از همون اول بالاس و سیر صعودیم داره...
اما بقیه رشته ها اینطوری نیستن...مثلا پرستاری از 500 میدن تا نهایتا 1.5تومن با هزار جور اضافه کاری...
اما نکته بعدی اینه که اجازه زدن مطب یا ازمایشگاه میدن یا نه...مثلا برا بیو تا اونجایی که میدونم باید برا دولت تو ازمایشگاه دولت کار کنی...پس سخته و درآمدش کمتره...
برا علوم آزمایشگاهی میتونی ازمایشگاه بزنی اما باید 2تا دکترای علوم + متخصص پزشکی با هم بزنید...که در حال حاضر حالتی است غیر ممکن...!

----------


## Mr.ALI

*از مدیران انجمن درخواست دارم که در مورد دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی که بچه های ریاضی هم می تونن برن یه اطلاعاتی مثل سایر رشته ها بزارید .من که هرچی تو گوگل و جاهای دیگه سرچ کردم چیزی گیرم نیومد* 

فقط  کسایی که دانشجو این رشته هستن یا اطلاعات کاملی دارن نظر بدن

----------


## abolfazln

از اين رشته تنها اينو ميدونم كه داداشم فوق ليسانسشو تو اين رشته خوند ولي مرتبط با رشته اش كار گيرش نيومد

كار اين رشته فكر كنم بيشتر داخل آزمايشگاه ها هست

----------


## Masood11

تا اونجا که میدونم از لحاظ کاربرد مث رشته سلولی ملکولیه حدودن و اگه رتبت زیر 500 باشه بلافاصله کار داری تو آزمایشگاهای بزرگ و حقوقشم اینطور که معلممون میگفت خوبه چون پروژه های زیادیتو این آزمایشگاها قبول میکنن!

----------

